# Cows milk work?



## Justplayinfarmer (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see why it wouldn't work but just wondering if anyone has done it next spring taking one my heifers gonna milk her and instead me getting a goat to I would just use her milk to make soap what's my options


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely it will work. I had a soap company (sold it when I moved) that was called Dancing Cow Creamery.....I used milk from my Jersey cow. It works just like goat's milk...I always froze it first, then added my lye. Piece of cake!


----------



## Justplayinfarmer (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you i was just pondering about it and I didn't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Works just fine. That is what I mostly use nowadays. I do a facial bar with milk and add heavy cream at trace - sheer luxury.


----------

